
Google to train 2M new Android developers in India over next 3 years - julianpye
http://venturebeat.com/2015/12/16/google-to-train-2m-new-android-developers-in-india-over-next-3-years/
======
julianpye
Also related is their Accelerator program for India, Indonesia and Brazil.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10750930](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10750930)

It's a sound strategy: to compete against Apple from the other side of the
market scaling that side of the market up.

